# March Madness NCAA Basketball Pool - Free to Play



## MrExcel (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been running a NCAA pool off and on since the early 1990's. Each year, the spreadsheet used to track the pool gets a little better. For many years, Excel macros handle all of the scoring of the pool and posting results.

This year, we finally created an Excel-based front end that will allow people to enter their picks in Excel. This addition will take most of the work out of running the pool.

So - I've created a FREE version of the pool. If you are playing in your local office pool, send your picks in to MrExcel as well. The top 3 entries win MrExcel Books & CD's.

Complete details are here:
http://www.mrexcel.com/tip122.shtml


----------



## Oaktree (Mar 12, 2006)

Great idea, Bill.

Though, there is a slight error in the 2006Bracket file.  Sheet2, Cell BJ3 (part of named range List62) should refer to Sheet1!E121, not Sheet1!E120.

Look forward to the "Madness".

Cheers.


----------



## JustinS (Mar 13, 2006)

I have, on occasion, been known to maybe handle something similar to this...No money involved, of course...

Any chance of sharing the back end with the rest of us?

Thanks!
Justin


----------



## Jay Petrulis (Mar 13, 2006)

You should be receiving the winning entry first thing tomorrow morning.  Don't watch much college basketball, but I am going to win it all.  Bank on it!      

Man, oh man, if there are any regulars from Connecticut, they will be miffed that you spelled the entire state incorrectly.


----------



## shades (Mar 14, 2006)

> Man, oh man, if there are any regulars from Connecticut, they will be miffed that you spelled the entire state incorrectly.



In deference to the people from the grat state of Connecticut, and to shough that I can really, realllly spel, I had unhiden Sheet2 and made the speling corektion, there sew that it shows up corektly on Sheet1 with the seleshon dropdowns.

That should allow me at leesed honorable mention, specialy from UConn fans!


----------



## just_jon (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, Bill -- you've done quite a job there with that update page.

Thanks.


----------



## shades (Mar 18, 2006)

I did a good job of picking winners, too. Kansas????


----------

